# Joanne's Norwegian Meatballs - To die for!!!!



## willcfish (Jun 2, 2012)

Finally got her to let me video it. She just adds stuff.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Looks good. Ill have to try this one. Thanks for posting it


----------



## willcfish (Jun 2, 2012)

You're welcome. She just made ours up for Christmas.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks great!

Merry Christmas to you and yours.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I think Im going to try them for our Christmas Eve party! Not to change the subject,but who remembers Dan Valentines bourbon balls?


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I'll have to try these- I had the Gumelatas living next door to me- Ist generation American-Italians. On the side that had a restaurant that was only open on weekends called the Club Ameritol. Made Italian food and especially meat balls that were fantastic- some were made out of our local black birds. They would use our kitchen sometimes to make stuff.


----------

